# Fiance Visa for Canada



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there..

My fiance is currently working in the Philippines & we're planning to give a shot getting him over as a Fiance Visa..Just wondering if anyone has any idea about the procedure.

That'll be appreciated.

Thanks a lot..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/sponsor/spouse-apply-who.asp#sponsoring


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

*reply*

Is the application process faster if myself and fiance have a child together?Is dna proof required?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

bairdlander said:


> Is the application process faster if myself and fiance have a child together?Is dna proof required?


No faster.


----------

